# My DD put this on my FB! Too funny!



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Priceless!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Where does one get the shirt from? Although, I could see DH crossing out the word "yarn" and replacing it with "tools".


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

http://teespring.com/enoughyarn
Here's the link from the post Hotzcatz.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lolololol!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I want one!!!


----------

